

Why I won’t apply to your job offer. - blambeau
https://medium.com/p/4ad97f666978

======
walshemj
yep any good developer can learn new tech quickly for example I taught my self
node.js and mongodb well enough to produce a mvp in less than 7 days it ran
for over a year with i think one crash in that time.

Back when I was younger my boss came to me and said oh we have just brought a
new piece of exotic kit (about 3x my salary) go and hook it up to one of our
pdp's get it interfaced (no drivers available so I had to work out how to do
real-time device drivers and then write the calibration software)

Then go and talk to one of the senior engineers and work out with him how we
can best use it to do 3d digitizing of droplet clouds.

